# Hurricane Irene



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

For everyone on the East Coast, hope you all are safe! I'm keeping you and your families in my thoughts.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Me too! I hope all goes well and everyone is safe! Please be careful!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Please stay safe. Evacuate if asked to do so, property isn't worth your life. Hugs and keeping you in my prayers.


----------

